# Monofil - das Beste ist gerade gut genug!



## Koschi (4. März 2008)

Huhu Ihr!

Ich habe mal die gedrehte Schnur beiseite gelegt. Möchte an dieser Stelle auch gar nicht grundsätzlich diskutieren Gedrehte vs. Monofil. 

Ich habe nun also meine monofile Keulenschnur auf der Spule, den Standard = 0,28 auf 0,57, 220m, alle 25m eine andere Farbe.

Egal, was man kauft, die Qualität der Keulenschnüre ist ähnlich (bis auf Quantum, die finde ich unterirdisch, aber Dega, oder Silsar usw. kann man alle nehmen, tun sich m.E. alle nix, sehen sogar gleich aus und stammen wahrscheinlich aus einer Fabrik- aber egal.).

Diese Schnüre sind qualitativ unteres Niveau, werden schnell rauh und spröde, sind Gummibänder mit ätzender Dehnung und gemessen an der Dicke auch nur mit mittelmäßiger Tragkraft.

Ich suche: eine Monofile mit geringer Dehnung und guter Oberflächenversiegelung, eben für Meerwasser (wie z.B. die gelbe Daiwa Tournament, die gibt es aber nicht unter 0,28), mit einer Dicke von 0,23 - 0,25 für Ententeich und eben verbesserte Weiten auch mit Monofil. Perfekt wäre na klar so etwas gleich als Keulenschnur zu bekommen, aber zu Gunsten einer top Monofilen würde ich Taperlines mit Blutknoten knüpfen. Geht mit der dünnen Schnur ja eh nur bei ruhigem Wasser und entsprechenden (muschelfreien) Stränden, da stört ein Knoten jedenfalls nicht.

Weiß da jemand ein bestimmteas Monofil zu loben? Dann bitte laut, ich höre!! :m


----------



## degl (8. März 2008)

*AW: Monofil - das Beste ist gerade gut genug!*

Hi Koschi,

schau dir doch mal die Shimano-Technium an und zwar die,die in einer silbernen Blechbüchse verpackt verkauft wir,mglw. kommt die deinen Vorstellungen zumindest nahe

gruß degl


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. März 2008)

*AW: Monofil - das Beste ist gerade gut genug!*

Du brauchst doch eine dehnarme und wurfstabile.
Von daher, wie bei den Spinnanglern, die Dicken passen auch.

Gutes kommt aus der Fabrik Bayer, und die beliebteste Qualitätschnur ist die Stroft GTM, altzernativ wäre die Stroft ABR auch gut. Ist aber teuer, und du brauchst echte m.
Schwirren auch etliche andere aus dieser Fabrik herum, und die sind genauso dehnarm. Ich fischte jetzt ne zeitlang polnische Schnüre von Mikado, die gingen also von Bayer DE nach PL und wieder zurück nach DE, und trotzdem viel günstiger. ;+
Allermerkwürdigst, kann mir aber nur recht sein.

Wir hatten auch irgendwo mal so einen Clonethread, gerade Schnüre ist sehr interessant.


----------



## xbxmxnn (8. März 2008)

*AW: Monofil - das Beste ist gerade gut genug!*

Hi Koschi,

ich denke, die gelbe Daiwa Tournament ist eine der besten der besten der besten monofilen Schnüre überhaupt, und die gibt es auch in 23er und in 26er Stärke - wenn schon eine dünne Mono am Strand, dann empfehle ich die! :l

Viele Grüße! #h


----------



## Koschi (9. März 2008)

*AW: Monofil - das Beste ist gerade gut genug!*

Die würde ich sehr gerne und sofort nehmen! Dachte bloß, 0,28 ist unteres Ende.

Kennst Du einen (online-)Dealer, im Norden geht na klar auch ein Ladengeschäft?

LG, Koschi


----------



## Taxidermist (9. März 2008)

*AW: Monofil - das Beste ist gerade gut genug!*

Ich habe mir im Herbst eine neue Schnur gekauft und zwar von der italiänischen 
Firma Paioli.Diese Schnur wird in Japan hergestellt und wird wohl von Feederanglern gerne
benutzt.Sie Hat eine Tragkraft von 13Kg bei einem Durchmesser von 0,30mm.
Ich habe sie mir zum Spinnfischen auf die Multi gezogen,dazu ist sie aber leider etwas
zu steif.Besonders erwähnenswert ist,dass sie fast wie eine Geflochtene über kaum 
Dehnung verfügt!Die Schnur hat einen harten Kern und eine weiche äußere Schicht.
Sie heißt: Smart Dual Band
Leider habe ich vom Meerforellenangeln keine Ahnung,könnte mir aber vorstellen,dass
sie für den einen oder anderen interessant wäre,vielleicht in 0,25mm oder 0,28mm.
Ach so,sie ist teuer,24,90€ für 600m.

Taxidermist


----------



## xbxmxnn (9. März 2008)

*AW: Monofil - das Beste ist gerade gut genug!*

Hi Koschi,

Du hast PM! #h

Grüße an alle,

Abumann


----------



## Koschi (10. März 2008)

*AW: Monofil - das Beste ist gerade gut genug!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ach so,sie ist teuer,24,90€ für 600m.
> Taxidermist
> [/COLOR][/COLOR]



Danke, interessant! Teuer ist relativ, denn schon 3x Keulenschnur in schlechter Qualität wären teurer und mit 600m bekommt man ja auc h 3 Spulenfüllung hin. Und den Preis für Gedrehte darf man da gar nicht vergleichend betrachten, da wird Deine Monofil quasi zum Schnäppchen...

@Abuman: Du auch!


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Monofil - das Beste ist gerade gut genug!*

Moin Moin Koschi,
Ich kann Deinen Gedankenansatz von Top Gerätschaften schon voll und ganz verstehen, ABER bei Schnur (Mono!!!) gilt bei mir eher Grundsatz GEIZ IST GEIL!!
Ich hab für mich festgestellt das selbst Topschnüre beim Brandungsangeln spätestens nach dem 4-5 Angeln den Geist aufgeben. Sei es durch überstreckung beim Hängerlösen oder durch aufrauen durch Steine,Muscheln etc. oder oder oder...
Ich kauf mir eigentlich immer Großspulen von 1000 oder noch mehr Metern für 10- 20€. Bei Moritz in KaKi wird man da eigentlich immer fündig.
Dann messe ich mir einmal 150m ab. (Unterfütterung bis die Spule Knallvoll ist versteht sich natürlich von selbst)Das heisst ich bekomme z.B. aus einer 1000m Spule 6 Rollenfüllungen. plus die 15m Taper hab ich dann eine Lauflänge von 165m. 
So weit werfen glaub ich nicht viele Leute an der Küste mit Mono+Montage. Ich tue es zumindestens nicht!!
Nach dem fischen wird die Schur dann auf mögliche Beschädigungen kontrolliert. Sollte ich keine feststellen, darf die Schnur noch ein zweites Mal zeigen was Sie kann. Danach reiß ich die Schnur von der Rolle und ab in die Tonne damit.
Stelle ich ein aufrauen fest, geht´s schon nach dem ersten Fischen in die Tonne.
Ich für meinen Teil fahre so am besten...


----------



## Marcel1409 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Monofil - das Beste ist gerade gut genug!*

Moin Koschi,

es gibt von Shimano eine Speedmaster Taperline, unteranderem als 0,235 mm. Super Farben (nicht so wie Dega und Co.) und super Tragkraft... Ist `ne Japanische Schnur!!!


----------



## xbxmxnn (12. März 2008)

*AW: Monofil - das Beste ist gerade gut genug!*

Oh, stimmt, hab ich grad auch bei Cormoran gefunden: 24er auf 60er und 26er auf 60er.
Ich selbst halte allerdings all diese Keulenschnüre für teure "Billigschnüre", gegen eine gute Ultima, Sufix oder halt die Daiwa Tournament kommt meiner bescheidenen Meinung zufolge keine an, und finanziell lohnt sich der Kauf einer guten Schnur auf größeren Spulen auch immer, nur hat man dann halt einen Knoten.


----------



## Koschi (12. März 2008)

*AW: Monofil - das Beste ist gerade gut genug!*

Ich werde die "dünnen" Tournament-Schnüre mal ausprobieren (leg' los, Abuman... :q  ) und vor dem nächsten Törn bei Marci reingucken und die Shimanos mitnehmen - wird wohl noch etwas dauern, aber dann berichte ich!

Dünne Keulen von Shimano klingen aber sehr, sehr gut! McMc hat die glaube ich schon bei Marci gekauft, aber leider auch noch nicht geangelt. Jedenfalls danke für den Tipp!

@Dorschjäger75: Gar nicht so weit weg von meiner Philosophie; die Tournament ist allerdings gar nicht viel teuer, also dann nehme ich aber die!


----------



## xbxmxnn (12. März 2008)

*AW: Monofil - das Beste ist gerade gut genug!*

@dorschjäger75 und koschi: bei "normalen" Schnurstärken (ab 30er aufwärts) empfehle ich Ultima Red Ice, ist billiger, aber fast ebenso gut wie die Daiwa, und eine hübsche Farbe - rot halt. Angeblich unter Wasser am wenigsten zu sehen, wirft sich echt weit, ist stark, beständig, lässt sich gut knoten - was braucht man noch?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Monofil - das Beste ist gerade gut genug!*

Hast du auch Erfahrung mit der gelben Schnur von Ultima?
Taugt die auch etwas?
Gelb wäre mir lieber.


----------



## heinzrch (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Monofil - das Beste ist gerade gut genug!*

Grundsätzlich: die beste Schnur muss nicht immer die teuerste sein. Ich vermute, du brauchst ne harte, dehnungsarme Schnur. Mein Tip: die 1200m Spule DAM Tectan von BassPro aus Amiland bestellen (ca. 25€), könntest sie auch bei uns kaufen, aber da kostet sie das 4-5 fache....(komisch, oder ?)


----------



## xbxmxnn (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Monofil - das Beste ist gerade gut genug!*

@ heinzrch: 1200 Meter Mono für 25€? Aua! Da kostet selbst die Daiwa Tournament gelb grad mal die Hälfte! 

@ Mr. Sprock: Ich kenne von Ultima die Distance, die ist ocker-gelblich; wirft sich sehr schön, ist aber jeweils etwas dicker,a ls draufsteht, die 35er, zumindest auf der Spule, die ich habe, ist fast eine 37er. Ansonsten sehr schön! 
Demnächst kommt auch die Sakuma Night Crystal hier auf den Markt, die soll auch extrem gut sein, und nicht zu teuer, glaube ich.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Monofil - das Beste ist gerade gut genug!*

Danke für den Hinweis! Ich meinte die Sea Strike. Die hat wohl auch bei 6,7 kg 0,36 mm., wie du schreibst. Ist das zu dick für stationär?


----------



## Scheibe (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Monofil - das Beste ist gerade gut genug!*

Wo gibt es nun die Daiwa Tournament (gelb) in 0,23 und 0,26 ?


----------



## Rocky Coast (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Monofil - das Beste ist gerade gut genug!*

Hallo,
bin ein großer Fan der Stroft GTM und habe dementsprechend auch vier Spulen für die Brandung damit voll gemacht.
Die langlebige Stroft ist für mich wegen ihrer Tragkraft, der Abriebfestigkeit und der in der Brandung auch nicht unwichtigen sehr geringen Dehnung für eine Mono ideal.:l

Ist mir aber mittlerweile für die Brandung schon zu schade, da ich oft hindernisreiche Stellen beangele und immer wieder auch Hänger habe, die ich selbst mit der Stroft nicht lösen kann. Das Tauziehen mit einem zentnerschweren Felsen verliert die ebenso wie jede andere Schnur, vor allem sind die ersten Meter überdehnt und müssen abgeschnitten werden.:c
Das ist mir mittlerweile zu teuer, werde demnächst auch auf die günstigere Daiwa Tournament zurückgreifen. 

Habe bisher in Deutschland die Daiwa Tournament nur in der klaren Ausführung in den angesprochenen geringen Stärken gesehen, nicht aber die gelbe Version.

Viele Grüße
Rocky Coast


----------



## Korevas (9. August 2010)

*AW: Monofil - das Beste ist gerade gut genug!*

Nun werde ich gleichzeitig mehrere Fauxpas begehen, also: anschnallen!
(hiermit möchte ich mich für den OT und das Wiederbeleben eines alten Threads entschuldigen)

In den vergangenen Postings hat sich relativ klar herausgestellt, dass die "Daiwa Tournament Monofil" Preis/Leistungs-technisch die Nase vorn hat. 
Macht es Sinn diese Schnur auch für die Süßwasser-Angelei zu nehmen? Zielfisch sind Zander / Aal an der Elbe. Die Kriterien, die die Schnur bei euch erfüllen, sollten doch auch für meine Einsatzgebiet zutreffen ?
Für mich ist es wichtig eine zuverlässige Schnur zu haben, die gut sichtbar (zumindest für mich) ist und in großen Spulen verkauft wird.


Ein Einzeiler als Antwort würde mir völlig genügen und der Thread  kann in seinen verdienten Ruhestand gehen


----------



## xbxmxnn (19. August 2010)

*AW: Monofil - das Beste ist gerade gut genug!*

Moin,

klar sollte die Daiwa Tournament wirklich prima sein für die Anforderungen - nehme ich zumindest an, da ich vom Zanderärgern keine Ahnung habe, aber grundsätzlich unterscheidet sich das Aalangeln in der Elbe doch nicht so sehr vom herkömmlichen Brandungsangeln, oder?

Falls Du insbesondere größere Spulen mit guter, gut sichtbarer Schnur suchst, es gibt einige Hersteller, die auf Halbkilo- oder Kilospulen liefern, darauf sind dann diverse Kilometer, und der Meterpreis sinkt auch deutlich. Die Daiwa Tournament gibt es nur auf 4-Unzen-Spulen, das sind dann je nach Schnurdicke etwas über 1000 Meter.

Viele Grüße #h,


Abuman


----------



## volkerm (23. September 2010)

*AW: Monofil - das Beste ist gerade gut genug!*

Hallo,

Stroft ABR.
Die rechnet sich allein durch die Langlebigkeit und Abriebfestigkeit.
Fisch ein und dieselbe Schnurfüllung jetzt im fünften Jahr auf der Ostsee, ohne Zeichen von Alterung.

Grüße

Volker


----------

